# what is the taste or smell of ladies liquid for u guys



## iwishtoknow (Jun 22, 2012)

hi

both me and my hubby loves doing sex in all possible ways. and its almost 8 years.. but when it comes to the matter of oral sex he shows uncomfortability. Whereas he loves BJ very much. may be in the first 5 months he satisfied me in oral sex perfectly. . but after that he says excuses like headache . on my questioning he told he dont like the smell of the fluid and its so sour in taste. is it my personal problem or other ladies also taste the same?, if it looked in the true meaning of taste and smell? and if other girls too have the same taste or smell ,how guys do passionate oral sex with them?:scratchhead: i request answers from those guys who tasted ladies orally.


----------



## SoWhat (Jan 7, 2012)

It really doesn't taste or smell like much of anything for me :-/ ? 
She says she smells it, but I don't know if I've ever noticed it. 

I might be weird.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

OK, not a guy, BUT... I have tasted myself on my husband after he's gone down on me. It wasn't sour. And, after reading your post, it could be diet. As with semen, flavor can be affected by what you eat (pun NOT intended!). Google search sour vaginal fluids and see if any of the hits pertain to your situation.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

it depends really. If my wife is clean had a shower and hasn't worked out then it has a slight tang but the flavor is unique. If i have grabbed her after a work out then the flavor is very tangy. It will take some getting used to but watching your wife writhe in pleasure under your mouth is one word. Awesome especially when they grab your head and moan like crazy.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Nectar of the gods.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Shouldn't taste or smell bad. Have you been to your gyno lately? See if everything is okay? You may have a minor bacterial or yeast infection if there is a heavy smell.


----------



## Lone Ranger (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't know the reason for any of this, but...

Have you ever licked a battery when you were a child? That is what my Wife tasted like, almost exactly, when we first started dating.

For some strange reason, after maybe 3 months or so, she stopped tasting like this. Now a days, if I could put a taste to it, I would actually explain it in the sense of a smell. A sweet but musty taste, quite strange. Not at all nasty or anything and definately not as volatile as licking a battery.


----------



## iwishtoknow (Jun 22, 2012)

thanks a lot for the replies. Atleast it gave me a feeling that i am not "Unique" Once i had a check up with gyno too but she told normally its alkaline only. I dont have any infections or cleanliness problem. Now let me show all ur comments to my hubby to know his comments more.Thanks a lot once again as this was my worry for many years and couldn't ask to other guys.:smthumbup:


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

My hubby has always liked the way I taste - the one exception being when I was in the later months of pregnancy. Now he tells me I taste beautiful all the time. 

Antibiotics and other meds as well as diet can affect your flavor, but I think if all of these and infections are ruled out then perhaps the problem is with your hubby and not you... Just a thought... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Just remind your husband it only looks like a taco. It's not supposed to taste like one.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

badbane said:


> has a slight tang




OMG that was hilarious!!!!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

iwishtoknow said:


> hi
> 
> both me and my hubby loves doing sex in all possible ways. and its almost 8 years.. but when it comes to the matter of oral sex he shows uncomfortability. Whereas he loves BJ very much. may be in the first 5 months he satisfied me in oral sex perfectly. . but after that he says excuses like headache . on my questioning he told he dont like the smell of the fluid and its so sour in taste. is it my personal problem or other ladies also taste the same?, if it looked in the true meaning of taste and smell? and if other girls too have the same taste or smell ,how guys do passionate oral sex with them?:scratchhead: i request answers from those guys who tasted ladies orally.


It sounds like he just doesn't like to do it. Not all guys, just like not all gals, like to give oral sex. It's also possible that he is uncomfortable because he may not feel like he really knows how to do it.

My husband says that it smells kind of sweet and musky, and I think that it does too. He says it tastes a little bit tangy or even sweet or sometimes even not much at all (must be from what I eat or monthly cycle ... don't know).

Does your husband understand how much you would like for him to do this for you? Would he be willing to work with you on it? Would he be willing to read something like the following with you?

Amazon.com: She Comes First: The Thinking Man's Guide to Pleasuring a Woman (9780060538262): Ian Kerner: Books

Best wishes!


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

I think my wife tastes kind of like the syrup from canned peaches.


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

My wife tastes like chicken..


----------



## padgalen (Apr 14, 2012)

if there is a smell/taste which shouldnt be there ,and you are not someone at risk of having picked up a sexually transmitted infection, then the odds are you have a minor infection called bacterial vaginosis. This is not sexually transmitted, alters the acidity of the vagina to alkaline (from normal acid) and may not show up on an ordinary vaginal swab. Its easily treated with metronidazole cream or tablets or clindamycin gream. see your doctor!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

If the OB/GYN said nothing is wrong then the problem is his.
He does not want to " return the favour ."

Yes,some women's vaginal fluids [ So too their breast ] does taste different at times. This depends on a number of things.

If he has a problem with the taste,then there are " flavour enhancers " on the market.
Honey can be used [ Karma Sutra , get the book ], Ice or Mint if he does not like the taste. Just don't let it go inside!


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

iwishtoknow said:


> is it my personal problem or other ladies also taste the same?, if it looked in the true meaning of taste and smell? and if other girls too have the same taste or smell ,how guys do passionate oral sex with them?:scratchhead: i request answers from those guys who tasted ladies orally.


I have been fortunate to only have been with men who loved my taste/smell. Also, I have tasted/smelled myself on them (kissing after the act) and it's not bad at all. Kinda salty/sweet. Certainly not bad or disgusting. It seems to me that for the men who don't like the taste of a healthy, clean woman, it's usually because of a mental hangup about oral sex being dirty or degrading. Sure it doesn't taste like a chocolate sundae. It tastes like sex. And who doesn't like sex?


----------



## GoodToBeMarried (Jun 28, 2012)

First of all, I assume you ladies washed your vaginas after using the loo. Hence, the concerned is about the taste of vagina juice and not something else.

Personally, I acquired the taste of my wife's taste and smell. We never had Oral the first 10 years of our marriage. (Though we were sexually active.)

When I first tried Oral, I don't really like the smell and taste. However, I did research and found that the mouth contains more bacteria than the vagina, I try with the intention of showing my love to my wife.

As days goes by, that "awful" taste became "awesome". In fact, it became a primary stimulant to me. On many occasion I was not in the mood to have sex, but my wife was high. So I went down on her. After as short a period as 10 seconds or so, I became hardened. After a few minutes, I simply cannot hold back myself. In those moments, her taste became heavenly. And that taste brought me to heavens as well. 

But after intercourse, my delight in that taste subsided as well. I would (secretly) gurgle my mouth . (But that was few years ago. Today, I will allow the taste to stay until I slept. :sleeping

So ladies, I think your man can learn to like your taste. I believe it's instinctively. What do you think, men?


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Sour cream and onion potato chips dipped in hot nacho sauce.


----------



## hldnhope (Apr 10, 2012)

For me there is (or WAS  ) nothing else like it. It has a very unique scent (not strong like most people portray) and taste, and I LOVE IT!!! The taste does change a bit a few days before her flo...people have described it as being a metalic/copper taste, to which I agree. It also takes longer for her to reach O (if she even can) during this time, but I have no problem staying there and 'working' :smthumbup:


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

The foods you eat can change to way you taste. Meats and proteins in excess make your fluids taste sour or tart. More raw fruits and veggies can turn it sweeter. Spices and curries also effect it. I tried to eat nothing but fruits and veggies for a few months to test it out and my stbxw said it did make a difference. 

Soaps and lotions can leave a residue on the skin that could also effect taste. 

Although some people just have a naturally stronger taste/smell..


----------



## Double Trouble (Jun 5, 2012)

I love going down on my wife. I think the smell and taste differ each time but are an extreme turn on. I think it is his issue with not wanting to do the oral deed and not your problem at all.


----------



## MarcoPolo (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't like the bitter taste of feminine hygiene products.
I think they create problems.

Things were fine after my wife stopped using those sprays.

She doesn't have much of a smell. In fact, I wish there was more of a smell. 
Taste is very mild, occassionally tangy as I get a little bit into the vaginal canal. 

My high school girl friend occasionally had a smell that was pretty strong. Not that different than poop frankly. She was a very clean person too. Go figure.
Of course, the smell never stopped and would never stop me in anycase.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

jaharthur said:


> Nectar of the gods.


Yes!!! Giving her oral is my FAVORITE thing to do!!!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Not to be too personal, but if you have a lot of pubic hair that may play a factor in your scent down there. Maybe a trim (or a shave if you are interested in doing that) could help? Just a shot in the dark.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Mine smells sweet and tastes sweet!


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

discouraged1 said:


> My wife tastes like chicken..


Well done.:smthumbup:


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

My wife's has pretty much no smell or taste. I can spend hours licking and kissing that fine v.


----------

